# Downspout extension necessary for upper to lower gutters on metal roof?



## overseasSoul (Jun 2, 2021)

I've installed a new gutter on a two tier metal roof, where the upper roof used to drip noisily with an 8ft drop onto the lower roof (and splash to rot the siding). The roofing material is Metal Sales Pro-Panel II from Lowes which has a 40 year finish warranty, and the installation is about 10 years old. Normally with shingles it's best practice to install a downspout extension over the lower roof to direct the upper downspout into the lower gutter so water from the upper roof never touches the lower roof. What is best practice for a metal roof? 

Can I let the upper downspout flow over the roof into the lower gutter between the major ribs of a roofing panel? If I have to put in a downspout extension across the lower roof a) it will look ugly and b) I'll have to put screws though a flat portion of the metal roof to fasten it down.

Any advice helpful. Thank you.


----------

